# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > Популярные темы! >  Помогите найти файл!!!

## meverik11

Добрый день! Помогите найти фил  UT82_10.3.34.2_CF.zip очень срочно надо

----------


## Семен2014

http://www.unibytes.com/folder/Ss-DaLduRicB
не?

----------


## Ukei

- Пользуемся *ПОПРОШАЙКОЙ*

----------

